
ForkBombr Leaked PR Release for iPad 2 Launch - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.co.uk/single-measures/forkbombr-exclusive-leaked-pr-release-for-ipad-2-launch/
======
stevenp
Read the actual press release -- hilarious stuff. :)

